# Traveling class pet



## Hedgieteacher (Feb 4, 2015)

I have been wanting a hedgehog for years now, and I decided to finally get one and have her as a class pet for my fifth graders. I got her from a great breeder, but it took us a long time to finally get her because she wasn't eating enough and was a bit too small for her age. 

So once we finally got her, we were thrilled. However, I worry that I am not doing a good job as her owner. She has a large cage at my house and a smaller cage in the classroom. She travels wih me to school and then back home at the end of the day. I do not let my students hold her at this point because she is still too skiddish. I worry she isn't bonding with me very well, even though I handle her every evening and sometimes during the day. I worry I am stressing her out too much. Am I being a bad owner?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't think your intentions are bad, but going back and forth everyday is probably very stressful to your baby. Not to mention that classrooms can get rather noisy which is also very stressful. The other thing is that hedgehogs are nocturnal, so being out during the day is like being dragged from your bed at 3am.

Hedgehogs are awesome animals that can be fascinating and very educational to children. But I feel like they are less than ideal classroom pets. They sleep all day, they are easily stressed out by loud sounds, and they could cause themselves injury when being handled by the children should the kid holding her may drop her when they get poked. And they will get poked. They also don't typically bond with many people. They will bond with maybe one or two people.

My suggestion? Take her home and keep her there. Bond with her and get her very comfortable with being handled by you. In a few months once you have more of a bond with her, you can take her in to the class for a day and show her off and explain what keeping a hedgie is like, show them how to handle her and answer their questions. Then take her back home and leave her there. Next school year you can pick a day to do it again with your new class.

I think classroom pets are great! And there are plenty of small animals that do well in that environment. But hedgehogs for the most part don't.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed completely with Shinydistraction. Hedgehogs in general do not make good class pets. I don't think you're a bad owner, but I do think you need to make some changes for her. It'd be much better for her to stay at your house, have one familiar environment to get used to, and to have regular bonding time with you in the evening. Let her settle in and get used to you. Wait and see how she does a few months down the line, or even a year from now. If she starts to settle down and turns into an easy-going, friendly hedgehog, she might be a better candidate then to try and take her in to the classroom a few times a week to hang out with the kids and such. But IMO, it'd be better to give her some time before you expect her to deal with all of that, and only if she has the personality for it. There are some hedgehogs that would probably be great in that situation & seem to enjoy the experience of meeting new people and being an ambassador. But many do not, and it's a big thing for a young hedgie, especially.


----------



## Hedgieteacher (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you guys so much! That really was what I was needing to hear. I was hoping she would just adapt, but I really have to think about what is best for her. I just needed to hear it from someone else. So thank you.


----------

